# Orthopedic grip for S&W model 14



## Model52 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have ordered a Smith & Wesson Model 14 through my dealer's. It will take some three months to get here, and in the meantime I want to find a good bullseye match grip (orthopedic) that will fit the small frame of the 14. Any ideas, anyone? 
Thanks in advance and greetings from Belgium.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Something like this?

Untitled Page

No shooting experience with these, but I think I handled and dry-fired a S&W K-frame with these installed, a few years ago. Felt good, looked like control would be good. Kind of expensive, though.


----------

